# Any Timeshares in Tokyo? Which system RCI/II



## lprstn (Mar 5, 2019)

I am trying to plan a trip to Japan and really want to timeshare in Tokyo but can't find any at this time to trade with.

Do you see availability in RCI or II?
How long out?


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 18, 2019)

The answer is no.  I lived in Japan and a year ago we vacationed 3 weeks in Japan.  We used Airbnb.  In Kyoto we stayed in house (lovely house, great location) $800 total for the entire week.  Tokyo, Osaka, Hiroshima we stayed in very modern apartments for around $120 a night and that’s including all fees and taxes.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 20, 2019)

There are some TS in Japan, but not Tokyo.  It is the same old story.  TS are seldom built in cities because most users want to get out of the city.  In the case of Tokyo, it is a city of 39 million people.  Find something close to where you want to be.


----------

